# Loan to start a dojo



## TallAdam85 (Jan 22, 2008)

Was just wondering , what is the best way to get a loan, i am reading a book and it says SBA loans are pain because they make u get an invoice bring it to them and they pay and stuff.

I am looking to get 5000 loaned to me
any tips are great

adam


----------

